# Jericho frames



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone know how I can get some information on my Henery James / Jericho frame? I bought it new old stock and I have some things I want to know about it.

thanks
Kevin


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

I think Jericho was out if Emeryville, California. Out if business I believe.


----------

